# Egg sharing vs NHS fundings



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI ladies!


I am in a dilemma - I hope you can help me.


I can do egg share providing that my FSH levels are not too high - My BMI is 31 which is still high for the NHS - so I wont get fundings yet.


I am worrying about delays and I am 33 going 34 soon now. I am getting a bit worry with my FSH levels so I want to speed the process.

My question is will the egg share affect the NHS fundings. 

I dont want to lose that opportunity. But time is flying for us now.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

In my PCT yes the egg share counted as one IVF tx and they would take it off your 'allowance' so to speak - we get 2 tx's only.

Sent you a pm.

Sue


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI 


Thanks for responding!


So the NHS wil not fund me at all. 


I better lose the last 10 lbs then


----------

